# Two possible litters



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

Let me start off by saying I've already been given the lecture. I know I made a mistake and I need advice now not criticism. My girls should have had no way to access my boys who were set on top of a dresser. I must have opened my CN door JUST enough that they could make the jump to the cage. I found one female on the bars and another inside the cage. I only left the room for about 5 minutes but I know it can happen in an instant. The males can freely come and go between the bars as they cant get off the dresser anyways so i'm not sure if the one that was on the bars mated or not. Both girls had wet spots in their areas but I didn't see mucus plugs. I can handle the litters, I have a breeder mentoring me on this but I'm wondering what the babies may look like. The males are dwarf harley siamese, one female is agouti and the other is mismarked possum, solid white with black ear muffs


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Yikes. The breeder mentoring you should be able to answer that. 

This is why I am terrified of owning intact males with my females. Best of luck!


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

I'd recommend you get an E-spay to end the possible pregnancies and so that should the girls come into contact with the boys again you won't have this issue. I won't give you the lecture, I'm sure you're aware this isn't a hugely acceptable situation. Without coming across in the wrong way (I'm just curious), if these are accidental litters, why are you so curious to know what babies will be produced? Without knowing exactly what your rats are carrying, I can't - neither will anyone else, be able to tell you what colours/markings you'll get. It'll most likely be agoutis/blacks. If the girls aren't Harley carriers you won't get any Harley babies. Good luck.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

This is the exact reason I didn't get males for so long honestly. I cannot afford two e-spays, it will cost me 375 each. I had another rat spend last night at the vet so I can't afford it right now. 
I know several people looking for rats with specific color/ markings and i was trying to see if any of these potential babies would fit those so I know if i have homes lined up or not. When I asked the breeder about the coloring I was told she wouldn't be able to advise me on that part since the males are siamese


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

The Siamese gene is a strange one, unless you're breeding a Siamese to a Siamese or you know exactly what both parents are carrying - which you don't, you'll never be certain. It'll be a nice surprise, if they're pregnant.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

Is there any chance I could end up with dwarves from these litters or just carriers? I'd love to keep another dwarf or two for my own mischief


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Are the females carriers? If not, then no you won't have any dwarves, just carriers.


----------

